
Dandelion - Semantic Text Analytics as a service - fyskij
https://dandelion.eu/
======
mark_l_watson
Really nicely done! I like how entities, concepts, etc. are color hilited in
the original input text, and the Wikipedia links with thumb nail images shown
in the results.

I have something similar that I have been working on for years as a side
project: [http://kbsportal.com/](http://kbsportal.com/) I also resolve
entities to DBPedia URIs.

